# New Import of Pumilio



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I read the other post concerning the Man Creek, but does anyone have any information about what morph the yellow/green pumilio are? No one seems to have any clue. 
AQUAMAC has them pictured in his ad. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33668
Jason Juchems


----------



## TheDoc (Aug 8, 2007)

I beleive some are calling them Rios, Others are calling them Guarumos.

From what i have seen in the pics they look like Guarumos to me.

Im sure someone with more info will chime in.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I think they are Guarumos. All the Rios that I have seen have a blue legs and are a bight yellow. I was hoping someone knows an importer that have spoken more a friend terms and let some info out. 

Jason Juchems


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

you know this is sort of like lining up a few people from different countries and saying he looks like a Fin, and that one there is an American, ect. Better yet, that ones a Texan, that ones from Philly, and over there the one with the skinny legs and dark glasses is from New England.  

IMO, They dont look any different than the yellow pums labeled Rio/Cristo from '06 SNDF. But site data wasnt know for sure on those either...

I'd keep the ID in quotes "Rio '06", "Cristo '07" ect, kinda like "An Italian, and an Englishman" 

S


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

To illustrate my point

this is one of my "'06 Cristo, yellow"










S


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

Here are pictures of what I got. 

































Jason Juchems


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

Here's the problem... back when the Rios came in the talk in the European circles was that they weren't Rios but that they were actually Guaramos. There are still many who believe that the Rios that came in and what they knew as Guaramos are the same thing. Are they? Who knows and bad part is you probably never will. Like Shawn said, you can't really say what is what by how they look because some of these guys are just too damn similar but come from completely different areas. My suggestion... If you like me, get em. If you have em... keep em, but don't try to put a label on em because no matter how close you think they look to whatever there is absolutely no way you will ever know if you are right. Do your best to keep them with others from the same import and enjoy them.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

After hours of looking through maps and pictures I would say they are “Guaramos.” Nov07 imports as I labeled them I liked for the color. I missed having pumilios and at the price I paid for them, no one would resist. I did read some post from, if remember correctly, from the Netherlands about the imports being Guaramos and not Cristo in the US. 
Jason Juchems


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

All this just makes me want to go back to panama and photograph more frogs! I missed so many morphs.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

And you may not be the only one... the online guides are hardly complete. They could be neither guaramos or christos! Anyone talked to Marcus Breece about what he knows from the importer? Since he seems to be the most hardcore about getting locality info...


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> And you may not be the only one... the online guides are hardly complete. They could be neither guaramos or christos! Anyone talked to Marcus Breece about what he knows from the importer? Since he seems to be the most hardcore about getting locality info...


i think marcus just had a bunch of his new imports marked guaramos. 

The imports that are hard to smack locality info on drive me nuts and i personally stay away from them for that reason. I wish someone like Marcus who is bringing all these frogs in would build a website that has Lots if pictures of teh specimens and maps with locations of the populations that they are coming from and each importation could be labled and dated. That would be awsome for the hobby if we had a website that revovled solely around the imported pumilio.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

It's being worked on. Too bad all the people involved have no time...


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

The thing is unless you are there when they collect, you will almost never know with some morphs. I wanted pumilio again and I thought these guys were sweet. I also got an even sweeter price so I think they were worth it. I just have my fingers crossed for a pair.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Anyone talked to Marcus Breece about what he knows from the importer? Since he seems to be the most hardcore about getting locality info...


I talked to him last night. And it seemed like he was confident with any site data that he has had or labels he has put on frogs. He also mentioned that he visits the farm a few times a year or so to help with those sort of things.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Anyone talked to Marcus Breece about what he knows from the importer? Since he seems to be the most hardcore about getting locality info...


I talked to him last night. And it seemed like he was confident with any site data that he has had or labels he has put on frogs. He also mentioned that he visits the farm a few times a year or so to help with those sort of things.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Anyone talked to Marcus Breece about what he knows from the importer? Since he seems to be the most hardcore about getting locality info...


I talked to him last night. And it seemed like he was confident with any site data that he has had or labels he has put on frogs. He also mentioned that he visits the farm a few times a year or so to help with those sort of things.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've no doubts on that, I was wondering what he knew about these frogs in particular... if they are rios or whatever.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I recieved my batch of the "Rio-Guarumo" Pumilio today and have to say that in my opinion they are definatly different than the Rio's that came in last year , and not from the same locality . 
The yellow coloration is more " muddied " with a greenish or bronzish tint to it , and the spots-lines-reticulation markings are not as defind on these as the "06" frogs. And they are smaller than the yellow Rio-Cristobals that I have . To me they look More like the Guarumo pictures than the Rio Branco's . But who knows they could be something else all together .

But thats just my two cents .


----------

